
Ask HN: Developer agent for hiring - danielovichdk
I have an idea. I an a developer and also a pretty social and outgoing person. I think it would be a good idea for me to embark into the agent business where I match developers and companies. Sure, call a recruiter, but I would like to take on the developers side more than the company who is hiring.<p>Does it make sense and is anyone else doing it?
======
techjuice
You can do it as a business, but as software engineers we like to make our own
deals and normally build our own software to track competing offers, pros and
cons of each offer and rankings of which one will benefit us career wise in
the long and short term. Our own systems are pretty advanced as they are built
catered to our needs, an agent would not be able to reach the depth of each
and every developer as they all have their own needs and wants.

Though this might be good for the engineers without much real work experience
to get a better job in the beginning, though it may not be very useful for
those senior and above that have been in the game for 10+ years anymore.

------
csixty4
@js_cheerleader[1] on Twitter has been specializing in helping JavaScript
developers find work, acting like an agent for them. I don't know how
successful she's been at it, but it struck me how unique the idea was.

[1] [https://twitter.com/js_cheerleader](https://twitter.com/js_cheerleader)

